#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-18
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2318-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2318-1/> || USN-2317-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2317-1/>
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα μάγκες!
<Tassos> Βάζω ένα στικάκι από κάμερα - συγκεκριμένα μια SDHC κάρτα - στο pc, αλλά μου βγάζει :
<Tassos> Αδυναμία προσάρτησης Σύστημα αρχείων 8GB
<Tassos>  Error mounting: /dev/sdd1: can't read superblock
<Tassos> τι μπορώ να κάνω ώστε να μην χάσω τις φωτογραφίες μου; :/
<dapar> Καλησπέρα σε όλους... το wifi μου δεν λειτουργεί, μόνο όταν κάνω suspend μετά επανέρχεται...
<dapar> γνωρίζει κάποιος λύση? Ευχαριστώ
<george__> Αδυναμία λήψης όλων των ευρετηρίων του αποθετηρίου  Το αποθετήριο μπορεί να μην είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο ή να μην είναι δυνατή η επικοινωνία με αυτό λόγω προβλημάτων δικτύου. Αν είναι διαθέσιμη, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί μια παλιότερη έκδοση του α
<george__> kseri kanis ti simeni ayto?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2232-4: OpenSSL regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2232-4/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-19
<apanasenko> kalispera
<apanasenko> psaxnw tropo na boithisw thn kinotita sas tha mporouse na me enimerosi kapios apo esas ?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-20
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2319-1: OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2319-1/>
<nabalm> kalimera sas!!1
<nabalm> πως να το κανω να αλλαξω την γλωσσα τα μενου και το περιβαλλον?
<nabalm> ???
<george_> kseris kanis giati to skype otan to anigo klini katey8ian mono tou meta apo merika deyterolepta
<Black_Horseman> hola
<Black_Horseman> zei kaneis?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2320-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2320-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-21
<Salih> salih-emin s@litsak1
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δωρεάν σεμινάρια Linux / ΕΛΛΑΚ / web security. <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316388#p316388>
<nabalm> kalispera
<nabalm> ?????????//
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2311-2: OpenStack Ceilometer vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2311-2/>
<kerato> hi
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2321-1: OpenStack Neutron vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2321-1/>
<nabalm> den mou lete paidia exei dokimasei kaneis ubuntu se kinito?
<kerato> nope
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2322-1: OpenStack Glance vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2322-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2323-1: OpenStack Horizon vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2323-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2325-1: OpenStack Nova vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2325-1/> || USN-2324-1: OpenStack Keystone vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2324-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-22
<katerina> W: Αποτυχία λήψης http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-control-center/libgnome-control-center1_3.6.3-0ubuntu24.1_amd64.deb   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80]   W: Αποτυχία λήψης http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-control-center/gnome-control-center-data_3.6.3-0ubuntu24.1_all.deb   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80]   W: Αποτυχία λήψης http://archive.ubun
<katerina> ti simeni ayto?
<katerina> W: Αποτυχία λήψης http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-control-center/libgnome-control-center1_3.6.3-0ubuntu24.1_amd64.deb   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]   W: Αποτυχία λήψης http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-control-center/gnome-control-center-data_3.6.3-0ubuntu24.1_all.deb   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]   W: Αποτυχία λήψης http://archive.ubun
<katerina> ti simeni ayto otan paw na apegkatastiso to skype?
<katerina> kseri kanis
<sockod> hello
<lionux> Καλησπερα σε ολους γνωριζει καποιος με ποιο τροπο μπορει να γινει ασυρματη διαχειριση υπολογιστη μεσω vnc ?
<lionux> χρησιμοποιησα vino server αλλα δεν τα καταφερα . χρησιμοποιω 14.04.01
<lionux> με γραφικο περιβαλλον lxde
<new_> Γειά σας!
<new_> Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας στο θέμα antivirus. Έχω διαβάσει τις συζητήσεις στο forum αλλά δεν γίνεται ξεκάθαρο ποιά χρήση των Linux χρειάζεται antivirus. Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε;
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-23
<sockod> kalimera
<Guest58024> d
<katerina> eine kanis edw gia voi8ia?
<sockod> hello
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-24
<negletios> Καλημέρα παιδιλα
<negletios> Καλημέρα παιδιά
<negletios> είναι κανείς εδώ;
<jemadux> gm
<jemadux> negletios: gia pe
<jemadux> s
<negletios> OPA
<negletios> brika anthrwpo
<negletios> kalispera katarxin !
<negletios> basika re paidia ithela na rwtisw ama kserei kaneis
<negletios> douleuw se ubuntu genika
<negletios> kai exw arxisei na mpainw kai irc
<negletios> alla dn mporw na mpw sto elliniko irc
<negletios> menw kanada
<jemadux> negletios: ti ennoeis elliniko irc ?
<negletios> sto GRNET
<negletios> oti kai na kanw apo opou kai na mpw apo edw m leei oti eimai killed
<negletios> apo allo pc, apo alli ip
<negletios> me allo nick..ta panta
<jemadux> xrisimopoeis tor ?
<negletios> btw xrisimopoiw xchat
<negletios> ton browser ennoeis?
<jemadux> dokimase ton hexchat ...
<jemadux> tor ennow mpeneis mesw tor ?
<negletios> dn gnwrizw ti einai auto
<negletios> opote mallon oxi
<negletios> basika to kserw oti dn einai kai thema gia to kanali alla elega mpas kai kserate pou na kano kai refer..giati einai oi ellinikoi server mallon pou uparxei to thema
<jemadux> iparxoun kai ksenoi server
<negletios> ta kanalia pou thelw na mpw einai sto GRNET
<negletios> ekei einai to thema m
<negletios> anyway, tha to psaksw kapou allou :) thanks
<jemadux> negletios: allaxe irc client sto hexchat pou einai fork tou xchat
<jemadux> edw exei servers to grnet
<jemadux> http://blog.irc.gr/about/grnet-servers/
<negletios> to katebasa
<negletios> opote fantazomai tha prepei na balw tous servers manually
<negletios> gt dn blepw stin lista pouthena GRNet
<negletios> prepei na balw kai ta ports pou grafei dipla?
<negletios> ksereis?
<jemadux> e nai .. logiko einai afto
<jemadux> dn mpenw irc ...
<jemadux> grent
<jemadux> grnet
<negletios> OK! Thanks
<negletios> Na se rwtisw kati allo mpas kai gnwrizeis..me ta ubuntu sto laptop gia kapio logo dn exw kalo wiifi..exw 25mbs sto spiti kai apo to laptop pianw max 4mbs sto speedtest
<negletios> mipws ksereis kamia rithmisi pano se auto?
<jemadux> d xrisimopoiw ubuntu ... :P
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Vinux7> Καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-17
<Makis> Καλησπέρα στους διαχειριστες του φόρουμ
<Makis> Έχω προσπαθησει 2 φορές να κάνω εγγραφή στο φόρουμ αλλά δεν μου έρχεται μαιλ επιβεβαίωσης ώστε να ενεργοποιηθεί η εγγραφή
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2711-1: Net-SNMP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2711-1/>
<JET-SET> FORSA
<JET-SET> AEKARA
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-18
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2719-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2719-1/> || USN-2718-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2718-1/> || USN-2717-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2717-1/> || USN-2716-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2716-1/> || USN-2715-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubunt
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2710-2: OpenSSH regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2710-2/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2720-1: Django vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2720-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-19
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | 8ο Συνέδριο Κοινοτήτων ΕΛΛΑΚ / 6-8 Νοεμβρίου 2015 ΤΕΙ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=331133#p331133> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δήμος Λεβαδέων - Libreoffice <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=330256#p330256> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακ
<mossy> geia
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-20
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Αλλαγές που έρχονται σε openssh 7.0p1 <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=331411#p331411>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2721-1: Subversion vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2721-1/>
<nkontras> Καλησπέρα παίδες. Μια βοήθεια. Πέρασα ενα update σε Kubuntu 14.04.03 και πεθανε το το GUI μου. Με βγάζει μονο σε command prompt και δεν μπορω να συνεδεσω το WiFi μπας καιμε update στρώσει. Καμια ιδέα;
<Knikos> Καλησπέρα παίδες..
<Knikos>  Whois
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2702-3: Firefox regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2702-3/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-21
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-22
<Milta> Γειά σας παιδιά..!!! Θα ήθελα αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε να διαλέξω έναν υπολογιστη
<Milta> ποιος έχει την διάθεση να ασχοληθεί λιγάκι μαζί μου
<Milta> http://m.ebay.de/sch/i.html?isRefine=true&_pgn=2&_nkw=asus+i7&_sacat=177&_dcat=177&cnm=PC+Notebooks+%26+Netbooks&Prozessortyp=Intel%2520Core%2520i7%25203%252E%2520Gen%7CIntel%2520Core%2520i7%25204%252E%2520Gen%7CIntel%2520Core%2520i7%25202%252E%2520Gen&Bildschirmgr%25C3%25B6%25C3%259Fe=17%2520Zoll%2520%252843%252C2%2520cm%2529%2520und%2520mehr&_sop=16
<Milta> Δείτε τα λαπτοπ απο599και κατω
<Milta> Εκτός αν έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι αλλο
<Milta> Κάνεις ρε παιδιά??
<talos-unbound> χαιρετω
<talos-unbound> Το link δεν πάιζει
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<talos-unbound> σπερα
<talos-unbound> xeirwn: Το εβαλες τελικα το SuSe/KDE?
<xeirwn> geia sou talos-unbound ...ti nea apo thn patrida ?
<talos-unbound> zesti
<xeirwn> oxi talos-unbound ..den to ebala , ekana arketes prospa8eies, alla den katafera oute kan na to ksekinhsw, etsi kateliksa kai ekei( sto laptop) na balw elementary os freya, kai to paei mia xara
<talos-unbound> παράξενο, αλλά τέλος καλο, όλλα καλα
<xeirwn> twra psaxnw na tou kanw update stis mnhmes , apo 4GB na tou balw 8GB, alla ki ekei problhma gmto
<xeirwn> 8a mou arese ki emena na ebaza to suse/KDE, etsi gia na ma8w  kati parapanw....alla tzifos
<talos-unbound> εμαθες οτι μια χαρα ειναι το freya λολ
<xeirwn> lol
<xeirwn> plaka-plaka , arxizw na to sumpa8w :-)
<xeirwn> eides mipws to kainourgio ANTIX ?
<talos-unbound> εχω σταματησει να ειμαι ditro-bitch εδω και καιρό
<talos-unbound> γεράματα
<xeirwn> ama exeis esu geramata...egw ti na pw ?
<talos-unbound>  antiX-15 "Killah P" 'όμορφος λόγος μόνο αυτό για δοκιμή του
<xeirwn> wra gia ksekourash..kalhnuxta se olous!
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-25
<koleygr> Καλησπερα
<koleygr> Ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μετα που βαζω τους drivers της nvidia πρεπει να κανω restart
<koleygr> ξερει κανεις?
<kerato> restart ton xserver sigoura
<koleygr> ok
<koleygr> Σ ευχαριστω kerato
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-26
<koleygr> Καλησπερα.... Ξέρει κάποιος να μου απαντήσει γιατί δεν δουλευει πιά το [pdfview] στις αναρτήσεις του φόρουμ μας?
<koleygr> ή μήπως κάνω κάποιο λάθος εγω?
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Kalisperes ksana
<eiosifidis> σπερεζ
<xeirwn> kalispera sta8h..
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-27
<sonu_nk>  Hi , i am installing Network Security Service libraries and it showing me Breaks existing package 'libnss3-nssdb' dependency libnss3 error
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> maesrin, kalisperes
<maesrin> geia sou pc_maga
<maesrin> ti kaneis?
<maesrin> ti leei i kypros pc_magas?
<pc_magas> maesrin, kala
<pc_magas> prosfata aasxoli8ika me docker containers eksaitias tis Ellak pou ginetai stin Kypro. And that rocks!!!!
<maesrin> pc_magas: indeed
<pc_magas> maesrin, esy?
<maesrin> kala kai egw
<maesrin> tin pempti mou eipan stin douleia oti exw polles meres adeia kai apo tin epomeni evdomada exeis dio evdomades adeia
<maesrin> afou mas gamisan olo to kalokairi me malakies
<pc_magas> maesrin, pare Septemvri min masas.
<pc_magas> Kai egw tin fylaw gia xristougenna tin adeia den pira Augousto.
<maesrin> autin kai tin epomeni evdomada 8a eimai se adeia
<pc_magas> (Alla stin Kypro me 1 leofwreia pas gia mpanio to SK ti na tin kaneis)
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα στην όμορφη παρέα :)
<maesrin> i malakia einai adeia 8elw na pairnw opote goustarw egw oxi opote goustarei o pelatis
<pc_magas> maesrin, analogws tin douleia.
<pc_magas> maesrin, ti douleia kaneis (ean den einai proswpiko)
<maesrin> exoume ena pelati pou zitise epigon allages se ena software pou tou poulame mesa iouli
<maesrin> kai anti o die8untis na tou pei apo septemvri , eipe vevews , amesws , 8a sas paroume kai tsibouki an 8elete
<pc_magas> maesrin, uui based h sovara bugs
<pc_magas> ?
<maesrin> pelatis o opios ton psaxname olo ton augousto gia dieukriniseis kai otan vrikame mas tin eipe kiolas , oti den mporei na asxoleite gia douleia stis diakopes
<maesrin> i8ele allages sto protocolo epikoinwnias se kapoies efarmoges
<pc_magas> maesrin, einai mikri h megali etaiireia stin Mikres akoma kai na sou zitisoun na emfanizei maimou to kaneis gia ta fragkka.
<pc_magas> maesrin, C++?
<maesrin> oxi stin tragiki VB.net grafoume
<pc_magas> maesrin, php klp klp swsta?
<maesrin> kai php mia sto toso , kai ligo python
<maesrin> kai tautoxrono administration stous servers
<maesrin> kai phone support, ta panta ola
<pc_magas> maesrin, mikri etaireia swsta posa teams exei?
<pc_magas> maesrin, kala krasa.
<maesrin> den einai etairia pliroforikis
<maesrin> einai etaireia sistimatwn asfaleias
<maesrin> emeis asxoliomaste me sistima metadosis simatwn sinagermou se kentra lipseos simatwn
<pc_magas> maesrin, kai egw se securty douleuw. (me synergati tin NSO)
<maesrin> ti einai i NSO pc_magas?
<pc_magas> maesrin, etaireia Cyper Security (Cyber War klp klp)
<maesrin> katalava , emeis asxoliomaste me sistimata pou aforoun physical security
<pc_magas> Alla lew ekei na min katsw poly alla na paw gia metaptyxiako.
<Tassos> pc_magas:  δεν είναι καλά;
<pc_magas> Tassos, einai  kala apla to antikeimeno poy diapragmateuetai h etaireia den moy aresei. Etsi ekmetaleyomai t in eukairia gia na dwsw auto pou 8elw na dwsw.
<pc_magas> Apla deinei arketa pragmata etsi wste na min me enoxlei.
<Tassos> μπορείς αν είναι δυνατόν να γίνεις πιο αναλυτικός; ( ίσος να μην γίνεται καταλαβαίνω )
<pc_magas> Tassos, mmoy arexei to periballon alla oxi to end pproduct.
<Tassos> από λεφτά καλά , ικανοποιητικά ;
<pc_magas> Tassos, nai
<pc_magas> gi auto piga ekei.
<pc_magas> Kalo perib;allon kal;a lefta kali gnwsi.
<Tassos> Μάλιστα.. ωραίος.. και που είναι,  εξωτερικό;
<pc_magas> Kypro
<pc_magas> Twra t pws to vlepei kaneis ean h Kypros einai ekswteeriko h oxi.
<Tassos> χαχαχα οκ ^_^
<Tassos> και αν επιτρέπετε, το τελικό προϊόν που δε σου αρέσει.. γιατί;
<Tassos> ποιο είναι;
<Tassos> ( αν δεν επιτρέπεται με συγχωρείς .. )
<pc_magas> Tassos, kanei xrisi mallware. To ti kanei einai bussiness secret.
<Tassos> άντε ρε!
<Tassos> κοίτα εκεί.. ο.0 :D
<pc_magas> Ean deis ti kanei h NSO einai paromoio.
<Tassos> α! ωραίος θα το ψάξω ;)
<pc_magas> Tassos, poulame se sygggekrimena eidous pelatwn.
<Tassos> κοίτα εκεί δε το περίμενα
<Tassos> καταλαβαίνω πάντως γιατί ίσος δε θα σου αρέσει.. και αν και ενθουσιάστηκα ( διότι δε περίμενα να μου έλεγες κάτι τέτοιο )
<Tassos> και εμένα ίσος δε μου άρεσε...
<Tassos> ;)
<Tassos> πάντως.. το να βρεις δουλειά στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρία ή γενικά πάνω στον τομέα της πληροφορικής πως το βλέπεις;
<Tassos> εσύ που είσαι μέσα στα πράγματα τώρα
<maesrin> paidia kalo sas vradi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-28
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<imaheah> hello?
<Black_Horseman> ?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-08-21
<Elodin> hello, is there anyone around?
<sixsmhth> καλημερα καλη εβδομαδα ειμαι ασχετοσ με το ubuntu αλλα το τρεχω τωρα και θελω να εχω καποιες εφαρμογες απο τα windows τη κανω?
<kerato> 3 tina mporeis na kaneis: h' vriskeis kapoia paraplhsia efarmogh pou na kanei ayto pou 8es, h' xrhsimopoieis wine
<kerato> h' vazeis kapoio virtual machine me windows, px virtualbox
<sixsmhth> μαλιστα wine και που ειναι αυτο το εχω καπου στο λειτουργικο μου?
<kerato> 8a prepei na to egkatasthseis
<sixsmhth> οκ ευχαριστω πολυ
<sixsmhth> αυτο τη ειναι ποια εντολη θελει  mt@mt-OptiPlex-330:~$
<kerato> ayto einai to bash prompt :P leei apla ton user kai to hostname sou
<sixsmhth> κοιτα του  εδωσα αυτη την εντολη και παταω enter και μου βγαζη αυτο
<sixsmhth> mt@mt-OptiPlex-330:~$ sudo apt-get clean [sudo] password for mt:  mt@mt-OptiPlex-330:~$  mt@mt-OptiPlex-330:~$
<kerato> 8es ligo proponhsh sto terminal alla den exw xrono rait nao
<kerato> diavase kanena guide gia arxarious
<sixsmhth> οκ ευχαριστω νασε καλα δεν εχω θεμα απλα κανω format και παω 10αρια ευχαριστω πολυ
<kerato> whatever
#ubuntu-gr 2017-08-26
<ClickClickClickC> einai kaneis edo?
<ClickClickClickC> xreiazomai bohtheia
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-20
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
<xai_> Γεια σας
<Tas-sos> xai_: Γεια σού! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-21
<AndeeaA> bash: cd : D: no such file or directory  γιατί;
<AndeeaA> Καλησπέρα πολύ καινουργιος σε όλο αυτό
<AndeeaA> Μπορεί να βοηθήσει καποιος
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-25
<Albufo> kalispera
 * Albufo slaps ChaiTRex YoO HoO :)
<Albufo> ChaiTRex  lol
<Albufo> .die
<Albufo> .die
